# SOURIS USB NON RECONNUE



## pooshy3 (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
j ai un macbook pro 17 pouces et je viens de m acheter une jolie souris usb. Cette souris est reconnue par mon PC (donc elle fonctionne) mais pas par mon mac  
que dois je faire pour qu elle soit reconnue ??  (j ai essayer de trouver un pilote mais partout je vois ecrit qu il ne faut pas de pilote pour les souris pour mac)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2011)

Là, tu sembles avoir un problème sur ton Mac, parce qu'à ce jour, je n'ai jamais trouvé de souris USB pour PC qui ne fonctionne pas sur Mac, et ce, sans avoir besoin de pilote, du moins en mode "trois boutons + molette"


----------



## Calderan (2 Septembre 2011)

As-tu essayé sur tout les ports usb de ton Mac?
Avec une autre souris quel est le résultat?


----------



## pooshy3 (4 Septembre 2011)

j ai essayé tous les ports USB du mac. J ai branché une autre souris elle fonctionne parfaitement. 
Ma souris s allume quand je la deplace mais rien ne se passe a l ecran


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2011)

pooshy3 a dit:


> j ai essayé tous les ports USB du mac. J ai branché une autre souris elle fonctionne parfaitement.
> Ma souris s allume quand je la deplace mais rien ne se passe a l ecran



Alors, tu sembles être tombé sur la seule souris du marché incompatible Mac


----------



## Jean-marie B (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu une souris avec clavier numérique usb de marque Minton.

La souris n'est pas reconnue sur mon MBP.
Par contre, le clavier numérique fonctionne parfaitement.

Est-ce que vous avez déjà eu ce problème et est-ce qu'il y a une solution ?

Merci d'avance.
B.A.V.
jm

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------

Bonjour,
A tout hasard, j'ai branché un hub usb et la souris connectée sur le hub fonctionne.
C'est totalement incompréhensible, c'est quand même pas une souris qui sature les ports usb du mac.
Un disque dur non alimenté, je veux bien, mais une souris !

jm


----------



## gmaa (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Si cela marche avec un Hub alimenté cela "démontre" le pb d'alim...

C'est une question de seuil.
Juste pour tester : enlève le clavier et laisse seulement la souris.


----------



## Jean-marie B (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et merci pour la réponse.

Enlever le clavier, c'est impossible. (voir lien)



http://dymatronics.be/index.php?pag...page.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

jm


----------



## gmaa (22 Janvier 2012)

Oui évidemment!

Mais du coup c'est moins surprenant. 

Pas de solution à proposer...


----------



## Jean-marie B (22 Janvier 2012)

Pourquoi ?

Sa consomme trop ce type de souris et pavé numérique ?

jm


----------



## storme (22 Janvier 2012)

Peut être un début de piste 

*CARACTÉRISTIQUES TECHNIQUES*

Compatible avec MS Windows 98/2000/ME/XP/NT


----------



## Jean-marie B (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Bof, si elle ne fonctionne pas, pour moi ce n'est pas grave.
La personne qui me l'a offerte à acheté ce modèle parce que je voulais une souris usb et comme sur le mbp il n'y a pas de pavé numérique, c'est ce modèle qui a été choisi.

Jm

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------

Bonjour,




> Compatible avec MS Windows 98/2000/ME/XP/NT




Ce qui est comique c'est qu'il est écrit sur la boite : Produced in 2010
Et qu'il n'est pas écrit 98, ME, etc...


jm


----------



## macoupc (1 Mars 2015)

Bonjour donc ton modèle est aussi un peu exotique ! J'avais jamais vu une souris + pavé numérique. Pas bête mais c'est vraiment pas très beau la *MCM-10330 de chez Minton. Il y a plein de drivers : http://fr.pcdrivers.guru/related/souris+minton/ mais pas pour mac visiblement. :-(*

J'aimerais acheter cette souris :*Zowie Gear FK1* http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00170013.html mais il est précisé sur le site qu'elle est compatible windows mais pas mac alors que c'est précisé quand c'est le cas sur les autres souris. Bizarre c'est la première fois que je vois ça. Que va-t-il se passer à votre avis ? Je la branche et rien ne se passe ? Ou alors c'est le logiciel pour configurer les boutons par exemple qui ne sont pas comptables mac ? Si c'est ça ça ne me pose pas de problème. Sur leur site officiel il est marqué mac os X alors je vais essayer : http://zowiegear.com/index.php?i=product&p=19


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2015)

Tu remontes un vieux message, je ne pense pas qu'ils répondront. 

Sinon pour le lien de la 1ère souris, il vaut mieux que tu te fies à ce que mentionne le site éditeur/fabricant de ton 2ème lien qui l'annonce bien pour OS X 10.2 et après. Ce qui me dérange un peu, c'est le fait de ne voir nulle part de mentionner que des drivers sont livrés avec. Comment fait-on pour se servir des autres boutons sans logiciel/drivers, vu qu'il n'en ai fait mention nulle part ?


----------

